# Department of Home Affairs



## clauter (Jan 13, 2011)

Department of Home Affairs does not obey court orders

Sunday Times, 4. November 2012: “Don’t bother taking the Department of Home Affairs to court – it simply does not obey court orders.”

That’s the message before the high court in Cape Town two contempt applications against the department’s director-general, Mkuseki Apleni, who stands accused of operation above the law.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know why but I'm not very surprised...


----------

